# Top Chef Starts Tonight!



## jkath (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone else going to be watching this season?

http://www.bravotv.com/Top_Chef//index.shtml


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 18, 2006)

I missed the first season, but my boyfriend watched it.  He reminded me this morning to watch tonight.

Last May, Lou and I happened to be walking in NYC near Little Italy.  As we walked to our car, he pointed out that the other couple waiting for a car as well were two of the finalists from the show.  

So, yes, I'll be watching tonight!

_okay, I just saw that it doesn't begin till 11pm.  Unfortunately, I turn to a pumpkin before that.  I'll catch it tomorrow hopefully at 4pm or 10pm.  I do so hate getting up at 5!_


----------



## pdswife (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd love to watch it but... it doesn't start until 11:00.   That's just a little too late.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 18, 2006)

Pdswife!....they replay it all the time.  It's on again tomorrow at 4pm and again tomorrow at 10pm.

If you click on the link above you can get all the air times for the week!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 18, 2006)

Neat thanks!  Thursday at 4 will work out great!

BTW, last season I saw only the very last show.  I thought 
it was pretty good.


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I'll look out for it...been seeing the previews, and it does look intersting. (p.s. haven't posted here in the pm for ages due to computer problems - sort of kind of fixed them. PC is limping along, but, yaaaay.)


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for your 'puter Sandyj


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sooooo excited - I watched each episode last season and was hooked.
Having Tom Colicchio is such a plus, imo.


----------



## amber (Oct 18, 2006)

Never heard of this show.  I'll try to catch it tomorrow.


----------



## rjx (Oct 19, 2006)

If anyone wants to see last season (season 1) you can download each episode for $2 from Itunes. I did that so my girlfriend could see them. The quality is great.


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay, so what did you guys think? I was so pleased to see Harold as the guest judge! That Marcel guy looks like the wolf man! Liked some personalities already. Working with snails and frogs' legs tho'  - ew! Sad to see that nice girl go already.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2006)

Believe it or not, I got sucked into watching the second showing of the Project Runway finale at midnight! 

Top Chef was on right after, @ 1am, so I had to watch that, too. 

The people are way more competant that those on Hel's Kitchen, but seem loads meaner too. They had to create a dish using snails and American cheese slices!  

I am not sure if I can get hooked on this sho...............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Is Marcel the one with the weird hair????


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wait, Jenny - the drama will set in!

(PS - on an aside, I was completely disgusted that Jeffrey won PR)

Okay, back to Top Chef! Betty's cooking looked tasty, as did Mia's.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2006)

_I watched part of it..Wanted to see Mia, she is from this area and was curious.Was surprised to see the fellow from Wine and Roses B&B on there, been there years ago and the food was fantastic._
_kadesma _


----------



## rjx (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't complain that Padma is this years hostess. 

It seems like they tried to put together a cast that will instigate more confrontations with the other chefs than last season.

This years cast seems to have better all-round skills than last years imo.

What is up with Frank and his anger? That should be quite interesting if he makes it deep into the contest. Nothing like a little kitchen violence to scare you into creating a culinary masterpiece.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds a good show.  Wish I was in the U.S. to watch it too!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 19, 2006)

jkath in your reply as to who will be watching Top Chef Starts Tonight! I am definitely watching.

Thanks for your reminder.

I hope the family are great and again I thank you for all the info that you have given me.  You have really been a great help.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  I really enjoyed the last series.  I picked Harold as the winner on the first show!    Just went through the web site feature, and will catch the first episode tonite at 10.  I'll give you my prediction after that...


----------



## Shunka (Oct 19, 2006)

I went to bed early last night,  but am watching it now. I made sure not to read any of the earlier posts!!!!


----------



## ironchef (Oct 22, 2006)

So I finally got a chance to watch one of the replays of the first episode. Seems like this year they went with more people with professional cooking backgrounds. However, it could be that a lot more professional chefs applied this year after watching season one. I know the Los Angeles auditions were packed. Some observations:

Marcel is this year's Steven. While his cooking will probably be the most cutting edge in terms of technique and ingredients, that doesn't always translate to appeal and flavor. Like Steven, I think he's going to have a hard time in challenges that showcase more simple food, but he'll stick around for awhile just because of his experience. I mean, working under Joel Robuchon is no small thing. 

Sam seems like this year's Harold without Harold's refinement in presentation but it was only the first episode. Like Harold, he's going to need more of a killer instict to beat the more aggresive contestants. 

As the episodes go by, the contestants with less fine dining experience will start getting knocked off unless the format is completely different from last year. Although they placed high in the first episode, I think that Betty and Mia won't be around for that much longer once line skills start coming more into play. Elia and Michael probably won't stick around for that much longer either. 

Carlos is not this year's Dave. He'll be gone very soon. 

Otto's a mystery to me. He should have performed much better considering his background. But what he's done in episode 1 isn't a very good representation of the Culinary Institute of Las Vegas. But many culinary instructors are stuck in a "classical mode" so to speak. He may not have the ingenuity to stick around that long.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 22, 2006)

I enjoyed it last night also but I almost missed it.  On the   Project Runway finale (I just saw that and I don't think Jeffery should have won either  ), the announcer kept saying Top Chef begins on Wed at 10pm....taking the place of Proj. Runway.

Fortunately, I didn't change the channel or I would have been very aggravated this afternoon.

I can never remember their names! dern it.  The editors sure made it seem like the girl who was standing around traumatized would be tossed and she ended up being one of the winners.    Gee, who could have seen that coming?

The blond girl who was asked to leave really stood out with her lack of credentials.  Seems like they could have picked someone closer to the others in education and/or experience.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 22, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Seems like they could have picked someone closer to the others in education and/or experience.


 
Like many reality shows, a lot of it has to do with the audition or audition tape. The crazier or more aloof you are in that, the better your chances are of getting on the show because the producers WANT the drama and all of the different personalities. Otherwise, a lot of the people with no industry experience wouldn't watch it.


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2006)

Ironchef, I agree with your thoughts - especially after I saw it on a rerun. 

All I can say is I miss Dave! They need a Dave.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 23, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Ironchef, I agree with your thoughts - especially after I saw it on a rerun.
> 
> All I can say is I miss Dave! They need a Dave.


They also don't have a "Harold!"

At this point I don't think there is a clear frontrunner.  I think Ilan is going to self-destruct about half way through.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone see the second episode? Is it just me or is there a drop off in talent this year? I mean everyone seems to be a little more equal which maybe that's what they wanted, but it doesn't seem like anyone is close to the top three last year (Harold, Lee Ann, Tiffani) in terms of talent. Overall I wasn't too impressed with any of the sushi-type dishes they made. 

Next to go I think will be Michael, Mia, or Marisa. Did you see the previews for the next episode? LOL, Michael wants to duke it out with Tom Colicchio. That is too funny. And how in the **** does a pastry chef screw up a panna cotta of all things? That's like me or another chef screwing up a vinaigrette.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll watch it this afternoon... It's on way too late for me to watch the first running.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 26, 2006)

I am so frustrated with my tv guide.  I missed Top Chef, again!  Guess I'm going to have to channel surf instead of depending on their listings.
My guide said it was a rerun of Project Runway.

Today at 4pm it says "Work Out" and although I know it's lying, I have to head for the dr.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 26, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'll watch it this afternoon... It's on way too late for me to watch the first running.


 Thanks pdswife.  I missed it too, but see it's on at 4PM CST.
I couldn't believe after watching the first episode how they found a guy just like Stephen the wine guy only more so.

ironchef,  I don't pretend to be able judge their professional skills but I also miss Harold, Lee Ann, and Tiffani.

By the way,  for casual home cooks like me, I think this is one of the more informative shows on TV.  If I had seen the first episode in my youth I would have never tried to flambe with Boones Farm Strawberry Hill.


----------



## rjx (Oct 26, 2006)

So I'm watching Top Chef last night with my girlfriend and when Otto came out of the market saying he thought one of his teams ingredients was not paid for I knew he would go bye bye! Duh! Geez, didn't that numb nuts learn anything from last season? That being a top chef is about stepping up and blah blah blah. Hello Otto, your every move and word is being recorded, you just had to open your big mouth and mention that. Perhaps he was thinking out loud, but still. Getting in the car and driving away was Top Chef suicide. I knew it right away.

And at the end when Otto removed himself from the contest to look like he was trying to do the right thing and be fair. How pathetic can you be? I bet he tried that little stunt at the end of the show to make the judges think, well he was taking responsibility, maybe we should over look it. He already knew that he would have to pack his knives. HA! What a nut.

I would like to retract my comments from a previous post when I said that it looks like the chef's this season seem to have better skills than last seasons chef's. Maybe not. But they are much more strange.

Last year seemed more about cooking. This year seems more about conflicts and individual personalities clashing.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 26, 2006)

Absolutely, RJX!  Marisa was just lucky Otto screwed up so badly, or she of the rubber ball panna cotta would've been toast!  Any pastry chef who works in US and doesn't know the proper proportions for Knox gelatin .... well, I doubt she'll be around after next week with her wealth of knowledge.

Besides, these competitions are not kind to pastry chefs.  Most have too many lapses in their general knowledge.

I like Betty, but I'm afraid if she doesn't have any line experience she won't be able to make it through the last few episodes (if they're anything like the last series).  Time will tell.

Seems like a lot more hotheads than there were last time!

Jan, Bravo re-ran last week's episodes just about every day, and some days at least three or four times.  You should have no trouble finding a rerun of Episode 2 before next Wednesday.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 26, 2006)

I am glad that Otto left. It was the right thing to do.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

oh NO!!! I hadn't seen it yet..... Can   I make a request for those of us who don't get to watch until the next day...??


Can we not talk about the results for a few days?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 26, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> oh NO!!! I hadn't seen it yet..... Can I make a request for those of us who don't get to watch until the next day...??
> 
> 
> Can we not talk about the results for a few days?


 

What, you didn't stay up till 1:00 am like I did?    And then get sucked just a little bit in to the rerun of the first episode which was on after? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

lol..no.. I was sound asleep by the time they started thinking about the menu.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 26, 2006)

> What, you didn't stay up till 1:00 am like I did?


Jenny, the show comes on at 10.  You don't have to stay up THAT late, unless you're watching it TWICE!


----------



## cjs (Oct 26, 2006)

We tape everything and watch at our convenience - guess I'll just stay away from these threads for a week or so...


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 26, 2006)

I haven' t really gotten into this show. Is it worth it?


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 26, 2006)

Really felt that Marissa should have gone.  Too bad that Otto screwed up so bad.  I think the show is worth it.  It is pretty entertaining and informative.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 26, 2006)

I just find that alot of the shows have some real no talent hacks, and it just frustrates me more then anything...I end up yelling at the tv.


----------



## Mark Webster (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom Colicchio is a plus for them. I worked with Tom during a James Beard dinner.  He is an amazing Chef and yet he is still down to earth and very funny.
Chef Mark


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 9, 2006)

who watched last night?  I was quite struck with the number of crybabies on the show.  I have no idea whether anyone cheated or not. It was not apparent on Tv, but when your group is called for sh!tty food, and you stand up before the judges and complain about something someone else did, I think it's very childish.  If they saw something incorrect going on during the process of the competition day and felt it was unethical, imo they should have told someone right then...  after the decisions are made, it only looks like sour grapes.

I agree, Mark.  I th ink Tom is a class act... but I always have thought that.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 9, 2006)

The guy (sorry, I forget his name now) that mentioned the olive oil stuff; did mention it earlier in the day they were actually cooking for the kids. I can see his concern. The gal that had to speak up (about Betty, I do think she see's Betty as a threat some) did so (IMO) because she was one that also may have "cheated" a bit. I was wondering where the dieticians were on the actual cooking day; IMO they should have been there to make sure of things like this happening if it was such a concern. Oh well, I am hooked on the show and will keep watching.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with ChefJune.  I just started cringing when they went into the tattle tale thing.  It is amazing that no one paid attention on day 2 to see if they were using the same ingredients.  The show was fun though, and I'm glad the kids got a treat.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought last night was a continuation of the tattle-telling that Marisa started two weeks ago when she got Otto sent home in the case of the lifted lychees.  See VeraBlue's comments in *Top chef and the lychees....
*
I don't see the behind the scenes leadership and examples of sportsmanship that Harold and Lee Anne provided last season.  Don't be surprised if things get worse before they get better.  There are still a few rotten apples in the barrel.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree.  There are some really hard feelings among some of the contestants who expected to do better right away.  Don't think they were expecting to have to make "everyday" fare.... and they're pretty jealous of the ones who are doing well.  I'm not at all surprised that Betty has detractors.  She's done very well in the first couple of rounds, and seems like just a "regular gal."  

I'll bet her food tastes good, too!


----------



## jkath (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm glad Sam spoke up about the possibility of extra olive oil being used. I like him - he does remind me of Harold in a way. I felt bad for Betty (I still really like her  - she's such a doll), as she thought she wasn't harming the recipe. I'm glad they didn't send her home. However, if it had been Michael that had done the same thing, I wonder if they would have sent him packing.  Cliff is looking better each week, and it seems Marcel has cooled down a bit (only a bit though - we still have our drama). 
I still don't care for Marissa. I'm afraid Mia won't be around much longer.
Elan (sp?) - he's really a cool guy - hope he stays around a while.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 10, 2006)

Why they didn't have someone overlooking the cooking to make sure no one added more calories, I have no idea.

Tom looked so amazed when he heard of the sugar and the possible use of more olive oil than allowed, I could not understand it.

Here are people in a very competitive situation who could easily be tempted to bend the rules a tad to win.  Heck, seems like Otto already did that.

And so Tom was surprised at this revelation?  I guess he is just a more trusting person than I am.

Have a feeling they are keeping Michael (I think that's his name) around because as a goof ball he makes the show more interesting.


----------



## dalentam (Nov 10, 2006)

Geez, sounds like a good show. Wish I could get it but dont have cable...


----------



## jkath (Nov 10, 2006)

dalentam - check out their website - I bet there are video clips etc. I think you can also download all the episodes to your video ipod thingy (I'm totally electronically challenged, but I think that's what you can do)

PS - super cute baby avatar.


----------



## jkath (Nov 10, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Have a feeling they are keeping Michael (I think that's his name) around because as a goof ball he makes the show more interesting.


 
I think you are on to something. Emily had no personality and on camera, she said she hates kids. Gee, she was booted off.....
If you look at the end credits of the show it does say something to the effect of "final decisions are discussed with BravoTV"....hmmmmmmmmmmm....
I bet that's why they kept Tiffani on till the last episode last season. Everyone needs a little drama in their show.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2006)

Though I like Betty, I thought she clearly broke the rules. I simply don't believe her story that she thought adding the sugar would be ok. The nutritionists signed off on the ingredients and portion size of what was made on the first day. Why she was presumptuous enough to think she could vary from that, I have no idea.  

The olive oil thing was very odd. Why were the bottles out in the first place? They obviously have producers or whatever watching them cook -- you can see them in background shots.

*I am so hoping someone shaves Marcel's head in his sleep.*


----------



## jkath (Nov 10, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> *I am so hoping someone shaves Marcel's head in his sleep.*


karma for that!


----------



## dalentam (Nov 10, 2006)

jkath, well yeah! duh! I didnt think of looking on the site for show clips. I will do that. Thanks for the tip  

Yeah, I know I should have a food/cooking avatar but I ended up putting that little pic of my daughter (who is 2 now) but she just loves to "help" me cook in the kitchen!


----------



## jkath (Nov 10, 2006)

You don't need a food avatar! Your little girl is cuter than any cookie could be


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, jenny!  
I missed the episode (I hope it was just one) with the olive oil and the kids and Betty and the sugar.  Will catch up with reruns this weekend.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 12, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> *I am so hoping someone shaves Marcel's head in his sleep.*


 He's okay, he's just on the wrong show.  He was supposed to be on _Top Avante Guarde Molecular Gastronomist__._  It never aired because Marcel was the only one who could use the phrase with a straight face.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## jkath (Nov 12, 2006)

skilletlicker, you just got karma for that one!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 13, 2006)

At least he could wear a hairnet.  We could put it on our  "guess what this is a picture of"


----------



## Corinne (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm pretty well caught up with "Top Chef" - I haven't seen the entire 1st episode. And I'm not looking forward to this week's episode, given what the ingredients are this week. 

That said, there are more of them that I would like to see gone than I would like to see stay. I would like Betty to stay because I most identify with her (but I do think she broke the rules & should have paid for it). Elia & Josie can stay, too. As for the men - Cliff, Carlos, Ilan & Frank can stay.

I suspect that they'll keep some of the more controversial characters around, just for that reason - because they're controversial.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 14, 2006)

What is that on one of the judges' arm?  At first I thought it was ritual scarification, then I thought it was an erased tattoo...but I really cannot tell.  Does anyone know?


----------



## jkath (Nov 14, 2006)

on Padma's arm? I saw it a couple of times - I was thinking it was a pretty bad scar.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like a lasar tattoo removal to me.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 14, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> What is that on one of the judges' arm? At first I thought it was ritual scarification, then I thought it was an erased tattoo...but I really cannot tell. Does anyone know?


 
It's a scar. She was in an automobile accident.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 6, 2006)

Did anybody watch the show this week?  When Marcel won the quick-fire challenge he said something like, blah blah and besides I thought my watermelon dish was completely _swan-yeah_.  No idea how this is spelled but thats how he pronounced it.

What the Sam Hill is swan-yeah?


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 7, 2006)

soigne is how it's spelled.  It means showing sophisticated elegance.   When I was producing parties in NYC I would hire a performer from time to time.  His name was Soigne D'Lux.   

As soon as I heard Marcel say the name, it reminded me of Soigne and made me smile.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 7, 2006)

I missed that part of the show...Soigne... well, that's one thing Marcel is NOT, imo...


----------



## Flourgirl (Dec 19, 2006)

So what do you guys think of the action so far? I'm very happy to see Elia doing so well. She wasn't my pick in the beginning, but is quickly becoming my favorite. Especially loved the Holiday cocktail party episode. Coming from a background in high-volume catering, I loved the menu the "higher end" team came up with, but knew the execution would fail.

Is anyone still watching it?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2006)

i am, but i missed the end of the latest episode. 

i'm rooting for elia . the hair and the accent got me.

next, i hope betty, sam, or ilan win.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ...
> i'm rooting for elia . the hair and the accent got me.
> 
> ...


Know what you mean buckytom.

At the end of the cooking on the beach episode I snapped wide awake when she started taking off her chef coat to go into the water.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 20, 2006)

I like several of those who are still in the running, but if I were betting, my money would be on Sam.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2006)

Once again I agree with ChefJune today.  Sam's the one with the curly pony tail, right?  He always seems to quietly do the right thing when it's needed.

I'm amazed that that kid - Michael? - has lasted so long.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 20, 2006)

I think you'd have to give odds, maybe not very long ones, to attract bets against Sam.
The final four?  In order, Sam, Elia, Ilan, and either Betty or Marcel.  I'll root for Betty but, sadly, lay money on Marcel.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2006)

What about Cliff?


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 20, 2006)

Cliff is right there among them, maybe even having an edge on Marcel and Betty but, for me at least, it isn't as much fun to root for or against him.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, I know, but Marcel is just such a weirdo.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, every good show like this needs someone you feel good about booing.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL, you're right, skillet.  Marcel is my go-to guy for that!  He's even got a stupid name.  

Apologies to all the nice men named Marcel out there.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 20, 2006)

If you go to BRAVO you can take a look at the audition videos. Be sure to take a peek at Mike's.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 20, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> If you go to BRAVO you can take a look at the audition videos. Be sure to take a peek at Mike's.


....yes, watching Mike's audition tape brought up a swell of emotions.  Did he mention cooking at all?????  I can sleep better tonight, however, knowing his method for bottom cleansing.  I wonder how I'd gotten along a'tall without prior knowledge.

My daughter has the hots for Sam.   I have a suspicion that Marcel could walk away with this, but he's just too much like a Santa smurf to actually pull it off.  
I am selling lottery tickets to anyone interested in getting the opportunity to shave his head.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 20, 2006)

Is the episode a new one tonight? My TV guide doesn't say if it is or not. Personally, I am waiting for Betty (or for that matter, any of the others) to take Marcel out back and teach him a few lessons in being human.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 20, 2006)

Here in New Jersey, a new episode is airing at 10pm.   Right now!


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 20, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Here in New Jersey, a new episode is airing at 10pm.   Right now!


I think the next new episode will be aired next week on 1/3.  If it's being shown earlier in NJ don't spoil the end.

On second thought, PM or E-Mail me the dish.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 20, 2006)

I get the East coast feed on my satellite and it was the one from last week. Oh well..... I can wait until next week for a new one.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 21, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I get the East coast feed on my satellite and it was the one from last week. Oh well..... I can wait until next week for a new one.



You're all right, it was the same as last week, only shown in the 'new episode' time slot.

I wonder who they were going to send home.....


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2006)

i fell asleep just as they were axeing them.

can someone pm me and tell me who they cut last night?

as far as marcel goes, i wanna smack that wrinkle-foreheaded smug smirk off his face every time he gets under someone's skin.

the last time his team won, sam was the leader. marcel had to comment that he really didn't need any direction or leadership or something.

why i oughta.....


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 21, 2006)

That was the episode that was on last night.   The judges were going to cut someone, never got to find out who...because someone threw themselves under the bus like a sacrificial chef.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 21, 2006)

Tom's blog said that they were ready to send Elia home.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 21, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Tom's blog said that they were ready to send Elia home.


 I read Tom's blog and watched the show.  I would have been shocked if Elia had been sent home.  While I don't know for sure, it seems much more likely to me that Mike would have packed his knives.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 22, 2006)

Mikey stays under the radar. He won't last until the end but I wasn't all that upset about Mia going home. She was a tattle tale & a cry baby. And I never saw anything too spectacular out of her culinary efforts. Next?


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have watched the showand like it.  My question is do these cooking shows really give an accurate portrayal of what it would be like to work in  a professional kitchen?


----------



## jkath (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone see last Wednesday's show? Woo-Hoo I wanted to grab Ilan and give him a kiss for his now famous line to Marcel:

"Keep makin' your foams and go cry in a corner!"

Way to go, Mikey - he hit both the quickfire and elimination! Great comment Chef Tom had about how Mikey ought to cook while on Vicodin more often.

Sad to see Betty go - not for her culinary treasures, but for her sweetness. 

Still think Sam and Cliff will be in the top 3. Would love to see Ilan get up further as well.


----------



## cjs (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw it and enjoyed it - I agreed with the decision about Betty, altho I hated to see her go, her choices for the last few nights had really been lacking. I think the judges get such a kick out of the droofus Marcel, that they'll probably keep him till almost the end just for entertainment!!

Stargazer - I can only say from my experience in professional kitchens, on one hand it can look like mass confusion, but it you watch a little while, it's like a choreographed dance. Everyone knows what they are to do, how to do it and where to do it. It's a beautiful thing to watch - and be a part of.

As far as the back-biting, b**ching and general carrying on, it can happen, but the Chef/Instructor I learned from had the greatest advice for all of us - while in the kitchen everyone works together and works well together. Once you leave the kitchen, the is no reason to associate with or speak to someone if you prefer. BUT NEVER TAKE IT IN THE KITCHEN!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 8, 2007)

My daughter and I watch over the phone.  She's back at her dorm already.  She's got the hots for Sam.   I wonder if she knows he works in the same city she's living in now..? 

The thought of marcel dripping chocolate sauce into an open mouth makes me want to hurl.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 8, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> The thought of marcel dripping chocolate sauce into an open mouth makes me want to hurl.


 

Ewww... it was gross.

I was glad to see Betty leave.  She became way too whiney towrd the end.  I also don't think her skill set can match up with the others (except Mikey).

If Marcel makes another gelee or foam I think I'll throw the tv thorugh the window.  He should be sent home if he ever does it again,.

My top 3 predictions are Elan, Elia and Sam.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 8, 2007)

For a better insight and for more interesting info on the show, go to the website and read the blogs. They have blogs for all of the judges plus Harold and Lee Anne.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 8, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> The thought of marcel dripping chocolate sauce into an open mouth makes me want to hurl.


 Vera, I guess hurling is OK, but I have it on good authority that snickering is not allowed.


----------



## stinemates (Jan 8, 2007)

I, for one, like Marcel because of the comic relief. He definitely gets picked on a LOT, and I think the camera spins it quite a bit for full effect. I really hated Steven last season to begin with but my god that guy had style and some amazing dishes, and in the end, I ended up really respecting him.

It would be nice to see someone good and humble win again. I lost a lot of respect for Sam when he started talking so much crap this week. Oh well.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 8, 2007)

stinemates said:
			
		

> I, for one, like Marcel because of the comic relief.


 Stinemates, glad to hear you're in Marcel's corner because I thought he was all alone, and it would be a shame if sympathy interfered with the fun of rooting against him.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 8, 2007)

To me this is just theater.

They purposefully pick personalities that will differ and clash.  And I believe they have a pretty good idea who will win very early on.

But they have to maintain certain flashy/contentious personalities for as long as they can, otherwise no one will watch.  Pare away all but the quiet folks and there are no ratings.

I enjoy watching to see what recipes they are going to come up with.

Am fascinated with a really good cooks ability to come up with a recipe in a nonce.

But I think the person who walks is chosen partly because of his/her performance but more importantly who will not disturb the ratings too much.

They have to maintain a tension there or else the theater part of the show is lost.

This is the only reality type show I have ever watched.  But how they do it seems transparent.

Sorry for being a cynic.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 8, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> ...
> They purposefully pick personalities that will differ and clash.


 Without doubt that is true.  The initial selection also is deliberately intended to represent different levels of training, sophistication, experience, and age.  The idea is clearly to give as many people as possible at least one contestant with whom they can easily identify.




			
				auntdot said:
			
		

> And I believe they have a pretty good idea who will win very early on.


 I think they know from the beginning which ones have the best chance due to their skills, training, and experience.




			
				auntdot said:
			
		

> But they have to maintain certain flashy/contentious personalities for as long as they can, otherwise no one will watch.  Pare away all but the quiet folks and there are no ratings.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 The implication is that the game is fixed and, while I wouldn't bet life on it, I very seriously doubt that is the case.


----------



## jkath (Jan 9, 2007)

Ted Allen had a good point at the judges' table. He said that while watching Betty and Ilan pick on Marcel, it did make for interesting entertainment, but he specifically said that it in no way had anything to do with the actual judging of the chefs. The food itself was judged.


Stinemates, I also didn't care for Steven in last year's competition, that is, until I saw the show where they all got together, just before the finale. They let their guards down and just talked, frankly. Steven publicly apologized for being such a snot, and he earned my respect in that moment.
I can't see Marcel doing the same thing, but stranger things have happened.

Ironchef - long time no chat! I knew I'd see you here, tho. Good point on reading the blogs - you really get a great insight when you can see other people's points of view.

Have you all voted for your fan favorite and entered the "top chef dinnner" yet?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 9, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> For a better insight and for more interesting info on the show, go to the website and read the blogs. They have blogs for all of the judges plus Harold and Lee Anne.


*plus Harold and Lee Anne*  hmmmm wonder whatever happened to _Tiffani!_    

Marcel is the "Stephen" of this version.....  He'll be bone very soon.  

My prediction for top 3 are Sam, Elia and Cliff.  I like Ilan, too, but somehow I see him not there....


----------



## jennyema (Jan 9, 2007)

Also, don't forget that this format where the camera basically runs constanly allows the producers to "paint" whatever picture they care to via the editing process.  They can create drama, spin themes and almost create personalities by showing us only what they want us to see.  I am sure that 99% of what actually goes on is never shown.

Example:  Elia's "meltdown" when they didn't like her quickfire dish.  It just seemed so contrived, and even more so when she won the elimination challenge.  Another example:  Cliff said Marcel helped him pick out food during the color challenge because Cliff is color blind.  That would have been interesting to see, but that would, perhaps, have detracted from the "Marcel-is-a-jerk" theme of the day.

Just my 2 cents on a show I really like for the food.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jan 9, 2007)

You know, I used to like Top Chef but does anyone notice that it is getting more and more filled with not so good of things. I mean the cooking is second now. It all comes down to gossip, slander, hate, pride, arogance, lust, etc....I mean since when are those the types of things that we ENJOY to watch? I am kind of tired of all the filth that they show and promote on the show so I am going to have to say that I am no longer watching the show....does anyone else feel the same way? 

Have a good one,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: learn about chocolate, talk about chocolate


----------



## Corinne (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's the answer to where Padma got that scar:
BRAVOtv.com : Blogs : The Dish


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2007)

Adios Michael ....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2007)

yup, mikey's gone. that was a given, before hawaii anyway.

marcel might be a pita, but he is talented. i still wanna ignite his cartoonish hair with all of that gel in it, though.

elia really takes the judgements hard. she looked terrified as they dismissed her.
i'm smitten, and she's growing on me... 

i'm not sure if i like ilan anymore. he takes cheap shots, only some of which i respect.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 11, 2007)

I just saw the show where Michael gets axed, and I dont know if it's the most recent or what. Somethings I found wrong with this episode:

The contestants were asked to do too many things: concept, then design the thing, then set it up w/ service, then greet then cook. How are the judges supposed to know who is doing what throughout this endeavor, and it puts such a premium on so many different skill sets there is no way to tell why one group or chef was better than another. It looked like Elia's group was more technically proficient but who knows? 

When it came time to the dinner they had all the guests fill out little cards, about the food. But that wasnt what the entire contest was about. There was more too it than that. If any thing the guests should have had to score them on design concept, decor, service, food, creativity, etc. It wasnt about just the food and this leads to problems in scoring it and tyring to figure out why one team came out better or worse. 

The outcome seeed too influenced by outside factors. It seemed Michael's group was messed up by the designer who arrived with only two hours to spare and this put a premium on how much time they had for the food. I guess both sides labored under this but if one of designers doesnt perform this messes up one side more than the rest. This is not a fair way to run a contest.

Again, how is the judging supposed to work? It was to be based on carrying out all these functions and yet how are the judges supposed to know who did what job? They bagged Michael for not pulling his load in terms of having money left over etc. But when it came to Marcel, well, his chicken wings were raw, but the tempura made up for it. Hello? They are judging him on taste, but Michael on purchases and food prep. What if they were to judge Marcel on his team play? 

If they wanted to find the most egregious mistake maybe they should have blamed Michaels two teammates who didnt get wine. That seemed the most glaring mistake. 

But again they are putting the players into a team role, they are giving the team multiple tasks and then the team is influenced by external factors. Then are trying to find one loser in all that. It is complicated to try to figure out what went wrong (other than obviously over ambitious producers) much less who was the on culprit in all this. 

Again the producers here were too ambitious, having these guys try too many things. Good creativite show, but lousy execution.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

jp - read Chef Tom's blog - has a lot of insight: BRAVOtv.com : Blogs : Tom Colicchio's Blog

I knew Mikey would go, but I still love him anyway - what a sweet guy. Cliff surprised me with his temper, but I still think he's got great skills.
I wonder who will make it to Hawaii - hmmmmm.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2007)

IMO, this highlights the caveat shown in the show's credits: that _the producers_ also participate in the decision about who is axed.

This just seemed the most obvious example. They kept Mikey on for his oafish "charm" but they could only keep him on for so long. He had to go to make the show have any credibility in a serious culinary sense.

IMO they kept Betty on for longer than they should have to be Marcel's foil.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I for one am glad that Mikey is gone. From and industry standpoint it was almost painful to watch him work sometimes. 

Betty was out of her league. BUT, she did have some nice concepts. Her execution and flavor profiles were just not there.

I think it will come down to Cliff vs. Marcel.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

and who would you put as the third finalist?


----------



## ironchef (Jan 11, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> and who would you put as the third finalist?


 
Not sure, but don't think it will matter. I think Cliff and Marcel will be in the final two heads up battle...or did they change the format from last year?


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

Wasn't there three last year? Harold, Steven and Tiffani
Remember, Steven would have done better, but he didn't do enough dishes.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 11, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Wasn't there three last year? Harold, Steven and Tiffani
> Remember, Steven would have done better, but he didn't do enough dishes.


 
No, it was Harold, Dave, and Tiffani. But then Dave got eliminated and then Harold and Tiffani went head to head.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

oh whoops! I said Steven!!! I meant Dave! I loved Dave!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2007)

My prediction is still Sam, Elia and Ilan.  Though after seeing the trailer for next week's show, I bet Ilan was involved is some hazing of Marcel.

So maybe Sam, Cliff and Elia.

Elia is the sleeper in the whole show.  Ithink she could win.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone care to evaluate the remaining contestants in terms of skill sets? I.e. can you rate them in tems of personality, culinary skill, creativity, etc? 

I will try to start but have only paid attention to the last three shows:

Elia: I think she's got a lot of technical skills, not sure how creative she is that is probably a weak pt. that will bring her down. Has some personality problems in terms of leadership but I think she is a good team player overall. Doesnt take critcism well probably not a big deal. I think she can get to the last 2 or 3 but unlikely to win if it comes down to creativity.

Marcel. Obviously has a lot of technical skills. Not sure of his creativity, on the one hand perhaps he relies on foam etc. too much but I think his choices for flavors and foods are probably right on. Obviously has personality issues, but if that is less of criterion he may have the best chance to win, could still be undone at the end if he happens to rely on foam or something. 

Cliff. I think he's got pretty good technique, I think he's creative too. I have yet to see him really eff up a dish, not that I recall. Personality has some issues, probably wont catch up with him though as marcel and his foils are more likely to have problems. I think he has an outside shot as he has less chance of messing up and he's competent in most skill sets.

Ilan. I think thats his name. He can still make some mistakes. Not sure how creative he is, probably doesnt have the total skill set of Elia or Marcel. Personality clashes, w/ Marcel, doesnt seem that big a deal. I dont see how he wins this, as he doesnt seem to have any overpowering skill over the others whatever he does is likely to be overshadowed by someone else. 

Sam. I guess he burned the bacon in the last episode so you have to wonder. Not sure about his creativity. Maybe others hvae a better feel. 

OVerall I think Marcel may have the best chance, but could easily stumble. If Marcel doesnt mess up, and everything goes well, I think only Cliff might have an outside shot w/ something creative. If Marcel does mess up then I think Elia or Cliff, maybe Elia has a better chance w/ Marcel out.? I think what Im saying is Elia is more likely to stumble than Cliff and then take herself out. But if she doesnt stumble, she's competent enuf to put up a decent dish.

I would like to think what you all think about that.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 11, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> My prediction is still Sam, Elia and Ilan. Though after seeing the trailer for next week's show, I bet Ilan was involved is some hazing of Marcel.
> 
> So maybe Sam, Cliff and Elia.
> 
> Elia is the sleeper in the whole show. Ithink she could win.


 
I forgot about Sam...

Ok, Cliff vs. Sam then. But I think Marcel will be the third over Elia.


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

I think they're playing up the "Marcel as outcast" to generate some sympathy or favor for him, I think he'll stay up until the end. I also think they're showing clips of Cliff's nasty side because he's going to be gone soon. I think it'll be Elia & Sam in the final. It'll be good.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 11, 2007)

I think it will be Sam wins with Elia 2nd and Ilan 3rd.
Sam has done the best overall with the quick fires and elimination.
Elia has the knowledge and the personality to succeed.
Ilan is good but he doesn't seem to have the versatility of the others.
 Marcel and cliff have been in it longer than they deserved


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 11, 2007)

I like Sam's attitude. I think fr the most part, he keeps his cool, and makes some decent looking food. I think he has the best shot.

As for Marcel, he reminds me of Count Chocula. And I get tired, as do the judges, of foams on everything. I appreciate his approach, but it can be a little over done sometime. IF you have a quality ingredient, let the food do the talking.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 11, 2007)

I picked a trifecta near the beginning of last season and I think got two out of three.  This season seems more competitive.  With only five horses left in the race, I'.ll take Sam to win and Elia and Ilan to place or show.  Character counts and my hunch is that clearly Marcel, and probably Cliff, have sabotaged themselves in that regard.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

So, what do you think the "hazing" is about?

Do you suppose they cut Marcel's hair, or perhaps shaved an eyebrow, or drew on a sharpie mustache? 
It's probably not that serious, I'm sure, but it was a good teaser.

Count Chocula - nice one, TATT


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 11, 2007)

let me tell you when you shave an eyebrow it takes a while to grow back hahah. not that i would know or anythig.....


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 12, 2007)

That sounds like a good story Whatever they end up doing to Marcel, someone will get sent packing. Who will it be? I see Cliff going next.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 12, 2007)

tsi88kid said:
			
		

> let me tell you when you shave an eyebrow it takes a while to grow back hahah. not that i would know or anythig.....


This sounds like the voice of experience.  I'd love to hear the story.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 12, 2007)

I like what the judges said on the last show: "your restraunt didnt seem like it had a personal touch but it was like a theme restraunt..'

Yeah, no kidding. YOu give them 24 hr. to come up with a theme and to design the restaurant and then stock it and create a menu and host and serve the food and you're surprised it comes out like a theme restaurant? Olive Garden should be so lucky. 

REally, sometimes these judges say more about themselves than about the contestants.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 16, 2007)

My Guess for the "Marcel Hazing" is they cut off part of his wacked out hair, and after it sinks in that they acted like 12 year olds, they will shave their hair to show they acknowledge their mistake.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 16, 2007)

Marcel's hair is soooooooo ripe for some monkeybusiness.  As is his silly dab of facial hair.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 16, 2007)

Should be a "Must See" episode


----------



## mudbug (Jan 16, 2007)

and that would be...........tomorrow night?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2007)

esta noche!!!!!

it's tonight. yeah, ya know, if they set marcel's hair gel on fire, he'd look like the heatmiser.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my Gosh, He would!!! Well we will know as of 10:00pm. I actually would like to see Cliff be the next to get cut. The way they have betrayed him lately he's a little too prideful


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 18, 2007)

Marcel refused to help Sam, saying he expected to be busy, later saying to the camera that he would not help any competitor.  Understandably, they all refused to help him, but then, to their credit, they all chipped in.

As for Cliff and Marcel, how many times has Cliff expressed the desire to punch Marcel in the head?  Well, he finally did have the perfect opportunity but almost gentlemanly refrained, choosing instead to rely on the participation of co-conspirators who chickened out at the last minute.  I don't disagree with is his elimination but it should have been about the food, not the drama (comedy)?

Of all the blame to be had, I believe the program's producers deserve the lion's share of it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2007)

I knew all four of them would be the ones in the finals, too.  

Even before the hazing thing, they were displeased with Cliff's beef, so you knew it was him leaving, all along..


And who is charged with making a 5 course tasting menu for people who want a romantic meal and wouldn't consider a dessert course????????   Watching Elia sittng on the table saying she didn't have to do dessert yet wanted to, and then hearing Tom say a dessert course wasn't necessary firms the entire thing that this is not as 'real' as they'd like us to believe.   If no one offered a dessert  course to a romantic meal the judges would have been all over than like white on rice.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2007)

you nailed it renee! cliff's a goner.

and what is wrong with elia? what in the world was she thinking? cutting off her hair shows that she's jest a wee bit unbalanced. normally i'd be attracted to that, lol  , but not without hair. 

i agree with all of the comments on this thread that the show is a little too "set up" and over produced, not real enough, and definitely not a real competition so that the best chef wins.

it appears to me that they've already chosen sam. the bald judge guy made a comment to sam that "he runs a kitchen". the way he said it seemed to me that he was speaking to him on a higher level than the rest of the contestants. he then assasinated elia for some unknown reason (like vb said, no dessert?!? a fanabla!), and talked about marcel as if he doesn't measure up.

ok, here's the wierd thing. a few weeks ago, my wife walked into the room and saw me watching an old episode. she said, "oh. i saw this one. the tall skinny dark haired guy wins."
i asked if she meant that he wins the challenge, and she replied, "no, the whole thing. the kenmore kitchen, and the 100 G's. it was down to the dark haired girl and him. the little guy with the big hair was there too."
i 'splained to her that this is a new season, and the winner hasn't been chosen yet, but she insists that she saw the episode one afternoon that showed sam winning.

well, she walked through again while i was watching last night's show, and repeated her insistance that she's seen the final episode. considering she made this "prediction" in week four or five, i'm starting to wonder. 

if sam wins, i'm taking her to atlantic city.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 18, 2007)

Even if it is edited a little too predictably, I can't help but watch every week and every re-run I run across while channel surfing. I Really enjoy the show. It is one of my "guilty pleasures". Everything from the food to the drama is made to draw the viewer in. We also have to keep in mind, these people also live together. That lends itself to personality conflicts. If the footage between the cooking was boring would there be a conversation going on here now?


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 18, 2007)

Although I'm not his fan of his personality, I felt sorry for Marcel last night when Cliff dragged him off his bed and held him down.  I'm sure those few minutes were terrifying for him.  Cliff was very much out of line and fortunately the judges disliked his course so there wasn't a huge bruhaha over him being asked to leave. 

I'd have to be pretty drunk to start shaving my head.  The alcohol and stress must have really gotten to them.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think that Elia was drunk; I think she really did always want to do that but never got the feedback and encouragement to do it. Kind of like me finally getting a couple of tattoos at the age of 45 when I had been thinking about doing it for over 20 years. I bet there are many of you that have some little (or big) thing that you always thought about doing but haven't......yet. Yes, Cliff was very out of line  and the others should have spoken up but that is the way it goes. Marcel is a jerk and a spoiled brat, he'll get his eventually.


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm going to eat my words - I feel really bad for Marcel. Nobody deserves that kind of childish behavior.  There was no excuse for what Cliff did, and I think that eliminating him from the competition was the right thing to do.

I think Padma's way of telling Marcel and Elia was well done. Good TV.

That said, I gotta say I was really tripping out about the show!
Not only did they shop at Lazy Acres (where my sis shops), but the restaurant is the same exact restaurant where I had my first job, hostessing & "coffee & desserting" the after-theater customers. (It's changed hands many times, but it's the same place)  Weird!

I think Ilan is adorable, and with that buzz he still is. Elia, however...hmmm. I was thinking GI Jane. At least she'll have hair in the Hawaii episode. 


Buckytom, as for your wife, start asking her if she has any inkling to California's lottery numbers. I'll give you a cut


----------



## jennyema (Jan 18, 2007)

Though I have predicted the removal of Marcel's hair by another contestant for many weeks now, I was really alarmed at the scene last night.

Cliff is 28 years old and seemed like a more level-headed man that that.  Ilan not so much.  But I agree that I actually felt bad for Marcel.

Did anyone eles note how much hair Ilan and Elia had grown back by the time they were in Hawaii?  How much time do you think actually went by?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 18, 2007)

> Of all the blame to be had, I believe the program's producers deserve the lion's share of it.


Boy!  do I agree with _that!_  The whole "Anti-Marcel" thing could have and should have been diffused a lot earlier.  I think the producers wanted to see how far it would go.  I don't believe Cliff wanted to "get" Marcel any more than Sam or Ilan.  He just followed through.  But I think they all should have been directed towards other outlets for their anxiety and frustration than taking it out on that creep, Marcel!

I recall Harold saying at the beginning of this series that there were people in his series he couldn't stand, but he separated himself from everyone by going into the bathroom when he got overwhelmed with anger.  

I think Marcel going to Hawaii was a _gift!_   (just my 2 cents)


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 18, 2007)

The size difference between Cliff and Marcel was alarming. I wonder where the other 3 contestants were when all this was happening, I don't know why no one stepped in to break it all up. 

I think if this didn't happen, Marcel would have been sent home, he should have been sent home after serving raw chicken in the last show, there's no excuse for that. They probably kept him because they felt sorry for him and for ratings. I also think Ilan got lucky with his saffron clam dish, he's not that good in my opinion.


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 18, 2007)

Who had the camera during the Cliff and Marcel thing, was it one of the contestants or the regular camera guys.  I was glad it didn't get any worse and that Marcel got out of there with his strange hair.  He is not a likable character, but I was getting a little concerned that were actually going to shave him. Do you think the shows producers would have let it go that far?


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep in mind, it was the contestants who had the camera! Remember, they asked to borrow one for their "last night". Considering we saw Ilan and Elia shaving their heads, and obviously Marcel was sleeping, and Cliff was on top of Marcel, wouldn't that lead you to believe that at some point Sam had the camera?


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes it would, but this is what I wondered last night.  If the contestants had control of the camera, why would they have ever let the producers see that tape.  They didn't look as if they were too drunk to take a tape out of a camera. I just thought it was strange that first thing next morning, Cliff gets the boot and Chef acts like there was a big discussion behind it.  Did the producers get the tape at 4a.m.  None of that matters anyway, because it would have been a shame for Marcel to leave, he is so unlikable he keeps the show interesting.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 18, 2007)

You know what the main difference to me is between this year and last year? For me, I actually cared more about the contestants and who stayed on and who got kicked off last season. I could really care less about the chefs this season and I don't really care anymore who even wins.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 18, 2007)

Sam was on the couch -- Cliff yelled for him and the camera showed him not getting up.  Then Cliff yelled for Ilan, so maybe Elia had the camera?

But the producers obviously were there, so maybe they did film it.


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 18, 2007)

In Tom Colicchio's blog, he says that Ilan held the video camera, Sam laughed and Elia was not in the room. He said he was ready to send all four home and let Marcel win by default, but the producers stopped him and only let Cliff go.

Interesting.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Even if it is edited a little too predictably, I can't help but watch every week and every re-run I run across while channel surfing. I Really enjoy the show. It is one of my "guilty pleasures". Everything from the food to the drama is made to draw the viewer in. We also have to keep in mind, these people also live together. That lends itself to personality conflicts. If the footage between the cooking was boring would there be a conversation going on here now?



I don't believe they live together for as long as the producers want us to imagine.  There was an episode where they got together again for the next challange in another city and talked about their jobs.  One had been very busy, another had been moving around, and a third's place had closed.   It felt like at least a month had passed since they'd seen each other.  
Last night they show Elia and Ilan shaving their heads and getting the news that they were going to hawaii.  When they show them in the scenes, she easily has 6-8 weeks of hair growth.   
If they were filming daily, you'd have seen Mikey's tooth ailment happening, and healing, instead of just the one bad day.  I recall another episode when one of them was physically ill, yet the next episode completely cured.  I think they get together for a couple of days, and then but out for real life for a while.  

Watching Elia pull that wig off her head and recalling all the times that outfit and hairpiece was in an interview, it shows that there is quite of bit of deft editing going on.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 18, 2007)

For anyone interested, here's the website of the restaurant that Frank is the Executive Chef at:

HEAT Supper Club - Gaslamp District, Downtown San Diego

The menu looks ok, decent, but nothing cutting edge or new. I wouldn't go there for the food. The nightclub I would though.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 18, 2007)

Also, for those myspace.com users, Lee Anne, Harold, and several others from both seasons have profiles on there.


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, ironchef
Do you know where last year's Dave works? I'm wondering if he's still in No CA, or if he's moved. His cooking I would travel for.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 18, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Hey, ironchef
> Do you know where last year's Dave works? I'm wondering if he's still in No CA, or if he's moved. His cooking I would travel for.


 
From what I've seen, he's just doing his catering business. He has a website now:

Chef Dave Martin


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 18, 2007)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I don't think that Elia was drunk; I think she really did always want to do that but never got the feedback and encouragement to do it. Kind of like me finally getting a couple of tattoos at the age of 45 when I had been thinking about doing it for over 20 years. I bet there are many of you that have some little (or big) thing that you always thought about doing but haven't......yet. Yes, Cliff was very out of line  and the others should have spoken up but that is the way it goes. Marcel is a jerk and a spoiled brat, he'll get his eventually.



Shunka, very nice post.  For the record, I proudly wear the badges both of courage and shame acquired in my youth.


----------



## jkath (Jan 19, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> From what I've seen, he's just doing his catering business. He has a website now:
> 
> Chef Dave Martin



Thanks! Here's a little something I found: 
_Dave lives in Long Beach, CA, where he is busy in the kitchen cooking up his next big venture which includes a cookbook, TV show and many other surprises._

__
Perhaps he'll put his black truffle mac n cheese in the cookbook.


Okay, back to the current season...


----------



## Hungry (Jan 19, 2007)

*Lemons*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> I'm sooooo excited - I watched each episode last season and was hooked.
> Having Tom Colicchio is such a plus, imo.



Just noticed your avatar and thought I would mention that I raided my neighbors lemon tree today. (they were not frozen) I juiced them tonight. I got 2 quarts of juice from 50 lemons.
Now I have to find some lemon recipes!
I'll freeze it in ice cube trays.  
One cube will make a nice glass of lemonade.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone else a bit surprised at the ending of tonight's show?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 25, 2007)

I was....I'd been picking it to be Sam and Marcel, not Ilan and Marcel.  There is an easy 50-50 shot now for either of them.  I thought Sam had more talent than both of them, with Elia being the best choice to compete against him.  I think it's up to personalities and ratings now.  

When it comes to presentation, however, I believe that Marcel has always made the better plate, out of all of them, actually.  Does the title deserve to go to an egomaniac?  

Finally, I think that nonsense at the judges' table about 'some people' was ridiculous.  It just sounded like sour grapes and was completely inappropriate to bring up, especially without details, at that time.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2007)

phew! i feel better now. i was starting to get a little scared. i know i've called dw a mean old swamp witch, but she never displayed any actual magical abilities before. royal maybe, but never magical.

i'm disappointed with the finalists. i'm not as interested in who wins now. kinda like when 2 teams from small markets play for the championship.

i would have preferred sam or elia v.s. each other, or v.s. marcel.

now, if i could only figure out what's this feeling of being stabbed with large pins...


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 25, 2007)

omg, Ilan and Marcel?  I have to watch the rerun this afternoon.  I would have never, ever picked those 2 to compete for the title.

I'm very surprised and not at all pleased...but they didn't call me for my opinion.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I was....I'd been picking it to be Sam and Marcel, not Ilan and Marcel. There is an easy 50-50 shot now for either of them. I thought Sam had more talent than both of them, with Elia being the best choice to compete against him. I think it's up to personalities and ratings now.
> 
> When it comes to presentation, however, I believe that Marcel has always made the better plate, out of all of them, actually. Does the title deserve to go to an egomaniac?
> 
> Finally, I think that nonsense at the judges' table about 'some people' was ridiculous. It just sounded like sour grapes and was completely inappropriate to bring up, especially without details, at that time.


 

I agree 100%

I was shocked to see Sam get the boot. IMO his food was loads better than Ilan's -- last night and all the way through (with some limited exceptions).

Marcel and his obsession with molecular gastronomy has become more than incredibly annoying.  But he does put out a pretty plate.


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 25, 2007)

I couldn't believe it.  I thought Marcel would make it into the final because of the ratings factor, but I really thought it would be Sam.  Well Marcel may win it all now.  Although, I don't know if that would be good for next seasons ratings.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 25, 2007)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Anyone else a bit surprised at the ending of tonight's show?


You can say that again!    Those were the two I was expecting to see in the Final Finals... and instead they got sent home.

I think Padma has a "thing" for Marcel, or he would've been sent packing along with his foams some time ago...


----------



## Shunka (Jan 25, 2007)

I had figured on Sam vs. Ilan or Elia in the end finals. Tom made the comment last night that Sam did not cook something; well I would have chosen Sam's over Marcel's over-thought and (IMO) unappetizing fare any day!!!! I agree with you ChefJune; I think both gals kinda have a "thang" for Marcel. I can't see it as I keep wanting to slap the smirk off his face. Bucky, I am like you and do not really care who wins now, but I would love to see Ilan mop the floor with Marcel............just not sure that a fix is not already in place though. I wish Marcel would stop with the d*mn foams!!!!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 25, 2007)

The repeat is on here at 3pm.  I can't wait to see how it unfolds.  lol, I'm already steamed.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be watching with you Jan.   Can't wait.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 25, 2007)

I was absolutly shocked  when they told Sam to pack his knives and go home. IMHO, I thought he was the best.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 25, 2007)

My tv guide is wrong.  Rats, it'll be on later.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 25, 2007)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I agree with you ChefJune; I think both gals kinda have a "thang" for Marcel.


 
eeewwww, ick!  really?


----------



## jkath (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe Gail has a soft spot for Marcel, but I've noticed that in shows where Marcel may be getting a pat on the head, Padma finds something she didn't like. 

I gotta say, I was also shocked! Sam,  though, did play it safe, and the lack of cooking really took off the points. Yes, he was really good, and yes, he won the $10,000 "fan favorite" prize money. But, whether he is top chef or not, he'll never have to worry about where he can find a job, imo.
However, after Marcel's near-hazing, I realized I'd been unfairly judging him, and to be honest, he really looks like he loves to study up on his ingredients. So, more power to him.
I've always thought Ilan's food sounded delicious, and he's adorable, and he's got a great personality too, so I'd like to see him win as well. Either way, I'm happy.

(I liked Elia, but thinking back, she's goofed up and broken down too many times for the top chef title, imo)


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 25, 2007)

I would think that if Top Chef was out for ratings only they would have had "Good Son" Sam Vs. "Evil" Marcel. So maybe, just maybe, Marcel and Ilan did have the best food last night. But I do think the judges should have considered past challenges and conduct in the actual kitchen. How the Chefs relate to those around them, in the kitchen, should definetly be considered. True proffessionals treat those around and under them with respect and dignity. Marcel is definetly lacking in that department.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 25, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> How the Chefs relate to those around them, in the kitchen, should definetly be considered. True proffessionals treat those around and under them with respect and dignity. Marcel is definetly lacking in that department.




And that is why I believe Ilan will win.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you really think he treated those around him with dignity and respect? A true proffessional would have let Marcel roll off his back. He was an instigator many times. I don't think either one is a true "Top Chef"


----------



## Corinne (Jan 25, 2007)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Anyone else a bit surprised at the ending of tonight's show?



Surprised? Very much so. But more disgusted than anything.  I really, really, really dislike Marcel. Too bad Cliff didn't actually shave a stripe down the middle of Marcel's arrogant head if he was gonna be kicked off anyway. I guess Marcel's the one so many of us "love to hate" & that's why he's still there. Makes for good TV, right? 

I want my food to taste good more than I want the plate to be pretty so he wins no points from me for his stupid teardrop designs on every plate.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 25, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> eeewwww, ick!  really?


 
Buckytom summed it up for me:


			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm disappointed with the finalists. i'm not as interested in who wins now. kinda like when 2 teams from small markets play for the championship.


 Or when two big market teams play over-hyped and over paid players.
The best is when a small market team plays together to defeat the big city boys, but back to to the topic:

Sam and Elia were my favorites for the finals.  For me, Marcel is no more than a comic character to root against.  Ilan becomes the the guy to root for but only by default; if there is something else on TV at the time, I'll probably just watch the Top Chef Finale when it come up on re-run.


----------



## tsim (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm with just about everyone else here.  I thought Sam should have gotten to go on over Ilan.  From what I could remember, he made better stuff, and for the most part did "play well with others."  There was one or two episodes I could recall where he just let into Marcel ( can't say I could've kept my cool that long), but there were also episodes where he had to work with Marcel (the catering deal for Access Hollywood) and he handled the team really well.  His flavors always sounded good to me over Ilan's.  I really hope Marcel doesn't get Top Chef, but as has already been mentioned, I don't think either really deserve Top Chef.  It should have been Sam.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 26, 2007)

what really erked me was, the fact the judges said( and the chef especially) "We are judging the food! WE don't care what happens back in the kitchen!".

Now correct me if I am wrong, wasn't last seasons winner noted as having "leadership" and the ability to work with others? And that is part of being a TOP CHEF!


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, when Tom said he doesn't care what goes on in the kitchen, I was very disappointed. A top chef has to have the whole package, leadership, creativity, management skills...

The title of the show is "Top Chef", not "Top Dish". It's really not (or shouldn't be) just about the food, there are other factors that need to be taken into account.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 26, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Do you really think he treated those around him with dignity and respect? A true proffessional would have let Marcel roll off his back. He was an instigator many times. I don't think either one is a true "Top Chef"



'True' (who, other than oneself, can really say what true is?) professionals lose it in the kitchen all the time, happens every day.  A professional is someone who can move past it when the smoke clears.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 26, 2007)

Flourgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, when Tom said he doesn't care what goes on in the kitchen, I was very disappointed. A top chef has to have the whole package, leadership, creativity, management skills...
> 
> The title of the show is "Top Chef", not "Top Dish". It's really not (or shouldn't be) just about the food, there are other factors that need to be taken into account.



That's why I think that somewhere along the line, they got the impression that the public would want to see the final battle between Ilan and Marcel.  All the shows were taped months ago.  Then, they show them to a control audience and get hours and pages of feedback of what they want.  With the exception of someone actually poisoning someone, I think they go with what the panel audience wants.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 26, 2007)

Flourgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, when Tom said he doesn't care what goes on in the kitchen, I was very disappointed. A top chef has to have the whole package, leadership, creativity, management skills.


 
Hmm...funny that Tom said that because he was the one last season who kept preaching that being a "Top Chef" is not only just about cooking. I know Tiffani was told that several times, as well as some of the others. 

Oh well, I think most people can agree that this season has been much less satisfying than last season from the judging, to the contestants, and even to the challenges (some of the challenges this year were just stupid, especially the one at the beach). I guess now that this year IS only about the cooking, than it should be fitting that Marcel wins because Ilan just isn't that good.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 28, 2007)

If they showed these shows to an audience months ago they would completely give away the secret of who won. Duh.

Besides, what would it prove to the network? THey get down to contestant A and B and the audience says "Okay that was pretty good." A true test marketing would present all possible match ups A v C; B vs D, A vs D etc.

They didnt do that obviously. Theory needs some work.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 28, 2007)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> If they showed these shows to an audience months ago they would completely give away the secret of who won. Duh.
> 
> Besides, what would it prove to the network? THey get down to contestant A and B and the audience says "Okay that was pretty good." A true test marketing would present all possible match ups A v C; B vs D, A vs D etc.
> 
> They didnt do that obviously. Theory needs some work.



I've participated in panels such as this.  You get paid for your input and sign waivers promising not to disclose what you see.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone going to watch the finals tonight?


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm going to watch just because I'd hate to miss the end after watching all season, I liked the show up until now. With these 2 finalists, I don't really care which one wins. But I'll stay up just to see.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 31, 2007)

Me Too. I really wanted Sam to win. I am actually looking forward to the suprises that they have in store. From the info on the website, Leann and Dave are in Hawaii, so I guessing that they are going to pop up some how.
(I love Dave!)


----------



## tsim (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be watching.  I really hope that next season's contestants are not like this one's.  I liked Sam, but it seemed like there was too much drama for this group.  Lots of accusations of cheating, one guy stole stuff, one guy got pinned down and then he punched a camera and he was a jerk anyway.  (by the way, did anyone else notice the comments in a couple of the blogs that Marcel got hit in the head with a bottle while he was home? I think he had to have 30 stitches)


----------



## letscook (Feb 1, 2007)

I was so glad to see marcel didn't win.  
I was surprise that Sam went with him and saved him on the one dish and then Marcel admitted sam saved him.


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 1, 2007)

What an anti-climatic show. after all the drama and hype it came down to Marcel forgetting his fish. I have to say the food looked and sounded like it was delicious.


----------



## Flourgirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe it came down to management skills. Marcel's could have won on food alone, his dishes were more creative and innovative and he turned out a great meal despite all the mishaps. However, Ilan was able to manage his support staff and utilized their talents to the fullest. His staff was watching his back and supported him fully. Whereas Marcel's staff just wasn't totally behind him. A chef can't be successful on his own, he needs an entire staff working to fulfill his vision. Ilan won in that respect.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 1, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> What an anti-climatic show. after all the drama and hype it came down to Marcel forgetting his fish. I have to say the food looked and sounded like it was delicious.


 

IMO it had nothing to do with him forgetting the fish, as the fish-free dish is what all the judges liked the best.

I think it had more to do with Marcel's salad. It was indicia of him not being ready for "prime time."  His molecular gastromony experiments have not been perfected enough.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

I was so sad that the ending was given away. Did anyone catch it?

Last week, they showed the finale previews and it showed Padma looking up to her left and saying "you are the Top Chef".

Then, 15 minutes before the end of the show, you see which way her eyes are going when she's speaking to the two finalists, and it's obvious.

In any sense, I believe that Ilan will do wonderfully, but also I have it in my head that Marcel will get quite a following and do equally as well in the industry. Personally, I'd like to try both of their foods.

So, farewell to season 2, and I'm looking forward to season 3.
(IC - I'd still like to see you as a contestant)


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 1, 2007)

I missed it but I am glad to hear the Marcal was not the victor. IMO, niether of them really floated my boat, but to each there own.

marcal seemed to think very highly of himself.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 1, 2007)

i stayed up until 1am to watch it. i had to be up at 5:45.  

marcel was a poor loser. his comment about how he thought it would have "taken more than saffron and paprika" to defeat him made me want to smack him again.


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 1, 2007)

Marcel was a poor loser based on the comments he made during Top Design, but that was to be expected based on everything we've seen this season.  I think they both had really interesting menus last night. I would have loved to have been there.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 1, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i stayed up until 1am to watch it. i had to be up at 5:45.
> 
> marcel was a poor loser. his comment about how he thought it would have "taken more than saffron and paprika" to defeat him made me want to smack him again.



I stayed up to 11 to watch, but got to sleep till 5...big deal.    Wish I'd have gone to sleep.  
It was nice to finally see a judge I knew.  Lou and I ate at L'Impero last winter.  It was magnificent and the actual building and city location is indiscribable.  You simply have to see this place.

The show ended about the way I assumed it would end.  It made sense that Sam would go with Marcel.  Marcel and Sam both have similar visions when it comes to the food and preperations.  I had the impression, going into the show last night, that it could easily go either way, and Sam picking Marcel was a good bet.

In any event, it's over now.  I didn't watch last season, and based on the nonsense of this season, I may not watch next season.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 1, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Marcel was a poor loser based on the comments he made during Top Design, but that was to be expected based on everything we've seen this season.  I think they both had really interesting menus last night. I would have loved to have been there.


I thought I'd watch Top Design to hear the Top Chef comments but couldn't stand more than a couple minutes of it.  What did they say?


----------

